# Had To Get Out of UK!



## simonh81 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Guys! ..... guess a lot of you had the same idea and decided to move to Canada.
I really can't blame you, my wife and I are 28 years old and will be moving to Ontario in a few weeks, and got to say we can't wait. It sounds like were making the move at the right time as well as the Toronto winter will be behind us. So I guess its 80 degree heat here we come. Someone actually told me it got hotter than Greece two years ago....bring it on!

Basically the wife and I are fed up with England for the following reasons and I know some of you will disagree but heres my reasoning;

1) We've never been into the pub/drinking culture and would much prefer to go out for a nice meal and a glass of wine or two any day over a larger drinking session down the pub with a bunch of guys complaining about the weather and the local football team's performance at the weekend,

2) Yob Culture, the youth of today has no respect, im not tarring all the kids with the same brush but i cant tell you the amount of time ive witnessed young kids mouthing off to elders and hanging around the local Spar shop at night waiting to pick a fight with the first person that makes eye contact with them,

3) Is it me or does everyone try and look the same, there no individuality. whats with all the skin heads and hairstyles that come to a point at the back....lol

4) Not to mention a stagnant economy and an overall sense of depression with everyone I talk to. We're very fortunate we have our own business and are doing well, however most are not....and the government doesn't seem to be doing anything about it. It's like if you don't live down south forget about it.

5) I want the best for my two little ones (3 & 1) and think we'll be able to give the a much better quality of life in Canada. Snow sports, parks, swimming outdoors in Summer, schooling and education, outdoor lifestyle etc...

5) Is it me or does it seem like everyone smokes in the UK. I recently went back to see family and ive never seen so many people walking the streets smoking.

Don't get me wrong, there are things I like about England,...cadburys, ricky gervais and the Trafford Center etc .... but unfortunately the cons far outweigh the pros.

Just my opinion, see you soon!


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Point 1 - Very anglocentric yet been happening for a lnog time, historical texts mention the drunkeness of the English. 

Point 2 - Think you'll find yob/gang culture in Canada. 

Point 3 - Yeah faux hawk hairstyles, yet, when I was a kid it was bowlcuts just a progression more extreme as time goes by. [

Points 4&5&6 - Totally agree with these points.

Cheers Chris


QUOTE=simonh81;259036]Hi Guys! ..... guess a lot of you had the same idea and decided to move to Canada.
I really can't blame you, my wife and I are 28 years old and will be moving to Ontario in a few weeks, and got to say we can't wait. It sounds like were making the move at the right time as well as the Toronto winter will be behind us. So I guess its 80 degree heat here we come. Someone actually told me it got hotter than Greece two years ago....bring it on!

Basically the wife and I are fed up with England for the following reasons and I know some of you will disagree but heres my reasoning;

1) We've never been into the pub/drinking culture and would much prefer to go out for a nice meal and a glass of wine or two any day over a larger drinking session down the pub with a bunch of guys complaining about the weather and the local football team's performance at the weekend,

2) Yob Culture, the youth of today has no respect, im not tarring all the kids with the same brush but i cant tell you the amount of time ive witnessed young kids mouthing off to elders and hanging around the local Spar shop at night waiting to pick a fight with the first person that makes eye contact with them,

3) Is it me or does everyone try and look the same, there no individuality. whats with all the skin heads and hairstyles that come to a point at the back....lol

4) Not to mention a stagnant economy and an overall sense of depression with everyone I talk to. We're very fortunate we have our own business and are doing well, however most are not....and the government doesn't seem to be doing anything about it. It's like if you don't live down south forget about it.

5) I want the best for my two little ones (3 & 1) and think we'll be able to give the a much better quality of life in Canada. Snow sports, parks, swimming outdoors in Summer, schooling and education, outdoor lifestyle etc...

5) Is it me or does it seem like everyone smokes in the UK. I recently went back to see family and ive never seen so many people walking the streets smoking.

Don't get me wrong, there are things I like about England,...cadburys, ricky gervais and the Trafford Center etc .... but unfortunately the cons far outweigh the pros.

Just my opinion, see you soon![/QUOTE]


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

simonh81 said:


> Hi Guys! ..... guess a lot of you had the same idea and decided to move to Canada.
> I really can't blame you, my wife and I are 28 years old and will be moving to Ontario in a few weeks, and got to say we can't wait. It sounds like were making the move at the right time as well as the Toronto winter will be behind us. So I guess its 80 degree heat here we come. Someone actually told me it got hotter than Greece two years ago....bring it on!
> 
> Basically the wife and I are fed up with England for the following reasons and I know some of you will disagree but heres my reasoning;
> ...


totally agree with everything you say...hubby and i are moving over end of this month but will say one thing!!...you will miss the UK..maybe not at first but after a while you will think of england. however bad it seems, you will miss it...I was in holiday mode for a couple of years and then scotland came back to me daily and after living in canada for 5 years and now going back, I know again, certain things i will miss. Good luck to you and hopefully you will love everything about Canada.


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

Good luck but be careful. You may be going from the frying pan to the fire. After six years in Canada my family and I are heading home to blighty for many of the reasons you want to leave the UK. For us, the grass was not greener even in the boom times.


----------



## reginaangulin (Jan 22, 2010)

simonh81 said:


> Hi Guys! ..... guess a lot of you had the same idea and decided to move to Canada.
> I really can't blame you, my wife and I are 28 years old and will be moving to Ontario in a few weeks, and got to say we can't wait. It sounds like were making the move at the right time as well as the Toronto winter will be behind us. So I guess its 80 degree heat here we come. Someone actually told me it got hotter than Greece two years ago....bring it on!
> 
> Basically the wife and I are fed up with England for the following reasons and I know some of you will disagree but heres my reasoning;
> ...


Hi Simon 

I have to agree with you, on alot of your reasons to go ! We are feeling the same, at the moment everyone seems to be mad jobless & depressed about the state of our country, there are no job here & I would rather go to Canada and work hard for a good life, I have a son who is 6 in july and at the moment I cant see any good out look for him, now or in the future, but if i sit down I could easily put alot down on paper for Canada, esp for him. 
I dont want him growing up in a jobless country, which at the moment is getting worse with crime,drugs, breakins & gangs hanging around cause they have nothing to do ! 
Myself & hubby are in our 30s and love being outdoors and big into sports, not into sitting in pubs, Canada is the place to go for this "outdoor" life style, for sure.
Thank god my husband has been offered a job in Calgary, and I will be able to work too, I cant wait to go !! I wont miss here one bit ! except for family of course , dont get me wronge I didnt always hate Ireland , I loved the Old Ireland, but I hate what it has become today !
So Bring on Canada - it can only get better !


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

simonh81 said:


> Hi Guys! ..... guess a lot of you had the same idea and decided to move to Canada.
> I really can't blame you, my wife and I are 28 years old and will be moving to Ontario in a few weeks, and got to say we can't wait. It sounds like were making the move at the right time as well as the Toronto winter will be behind us. So I guess its 80 degree heat here we come. Someone actually told me it got hotter than Greece two years ago....bring it on!
> 
> Basically the wife and I are fed up with England for the following reasons and I know some of you will disagree but heres my reasoning;
> ...


People wh have these opinions when they leave England are ususally the first ones back. Its n different abroad


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

Plenty of similarities to Ireland. 

Politicians are well paid and hardly do a day's work per year. 

I had what looked like a 14 year old try to mug me at the shops - I couldn't tell if I was on candid camera or what. Lord give me patience before I give you a patient ray2:

Can't say I bother about hair cuts myself, I do like diversity but young mother's wearing pyjamas is a scruffy look I don't want my baby grow into thinking is acceptable and therefor me having to be at odds with her about it. :boink:

I don't like being in the position of "you should be greatful to have a job", what sort of stressful living is that?

I will miss a few good friends but they don't pay my bills. I will miss my season tickets to the rugby. After that there's nothing to come back for.

IF Canada doesn't work out for me, if I can't take it and can't settle. Then I'll move on and try America. :usa2: If that fails what's the worst that can happen?.. Come home with a few quid in your pocket for a house deposit?

Your born, you live, you die. The bit in the middle matters to me most now. Be happy, it the situation is working for you then change it. It's only a move to another part of the same rock anyway.

Still though... we better stop moaning and get on with it


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Weebie said:


> People wh have these opinions when they leave England are ususally the first ones back. Its n different abroad


I agree. For those of you moving to Canada and never having lived there before, perhaps went on holiday but again never lived there......I hope you dont end up eating your words. Canada is very different in every way and as Ive said before, be prepared to miss the UK somewhat, even with all the negatives about it.
You will be facing new differences in Canada and you will think of home.
Been there and done it, and doing it again.....and I know I will miss the UK...


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Another reason...*

Got back from ice hockey at 1am and parked the car. In the morning when I checked the wing mirror closest to the road, some little blighter had smashed the wing mirror in breaking the casing. This isn't a fragile thing would have required a good bash from a school bag or a bicycle handle bar. Don'tcha love the British respect for other people's possessions!

Cheers Chris




simonh81 said:


> Hi Guys! ..... guess a lot of you had the same idea and decided to move to Canada.
> I really can't blame you, my wife and I are 28 years old and will be moving to Ontario in a few weeks, and got to say we can't wait. It sounds like were making the move at the right time as well as the Toronto winter will be behind us. So I guess its 80 degree heat here we come. Someone actually told me it got hotter than Greece two years ago....bring it on!
> 
> Basically the wife and I are fed up with England for the following reasons and I know some of you will disagree but heres my reasoning;
> ...


----------

